# للبيع شقه 280م بحى الواحه بمدينه نصر



## اسلام محمد (1 يونيو 2012)

كود الاعـــــــلان : 1315125
للبيع شقه 280م 3نوم و 3ريسبشن و ليفنج و3حمام و مطبخ و2تراس 
• الشقه على المحاره 
• ادوار متكرره – 2 اسانسير 
• تطـــل على مـمــر 
سعر المتر يبدأ من 2900 جنيه حتى 3100 جنيه 
ادفع مقدم 40% و 30% عند التعاقد و 10% عند الاستلام 
و الباقى على تسهيلات تصل الى 15 سنه بفائده 7.8% على المبلغ المتبقى 




شركة طيبة المصرية للمقاولات و الإستثمار العقاري
81 طريق النصر بجوار طيبة مول – مدينة نصر القاهرة
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01119065989
خـــارج مصـر / 01279365441+
فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:[email protected]


----------

